
Space Shuttle Discovery's Last Launch, Viewed From the Air [video] - hoag
http://mashable.com/2011/02/26/discovery-flight/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same film submitted yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2265348>

Many, many comments, not all of which are relevant.

However, that was in fact blogspam - here's the original video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE_USPTmYXM>

